# New House, New Haunt, No ToT'ers around



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have been busy since i moved to my new house in november and havent had much time to post but now everything is sorted i can get back to being on the forum. if any of you have heard me complain about the size of my old garden i wont be anymore the new one is big enough for all my props to be put in one corner. so more props need making, But my main problem is i have only 5 neighbours and my next door neighbour is the only one with kids but they have a baby and a 16 yr old so there aren't any ToT'ers really so i dont think there would be a point in making more props when no one would see them. Teary Thunder said how about having a party but my parents dont like doing party's and the house is rented so i cant have anything OTT. 
Any one got any other ideas for what i could do ??


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Grim, In a case like this where you're not likely to grow a following just by word of mouth through the neighbors, since there are only five, maybe it's time to advertise the display thru flyers posted in the village, or get the local paper to do a review. Not doing a display shouldn't be an option, lol.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y, I agree with Vlad.. advertise somehow and even if you have no ToT, your haunt is something you like to do ,then "DO IT"
Maybe the kid next door knows other kids that have younger bro and sis , who knows maybe he will help you or is into halloween too.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

cheers for the advice no haunt was never an option anyway


----------

